# i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs



## Seabound (31. Mai 2012)

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die "minderwertige" WLP unter dem IHS des i7 3770K für die "schlechte" Taktbarkeit der CPU verantwortlich sein soll. Für einige User liegt es nahe, die WLP gegen ein hochwertigeres Produkt  zu tauschen, was jedoch nicht ohne Risiko ist. Ein bisschen zu tief in die Verklebung der CPU geschnitten und der 300  Prozessor ist ein Fall für den Elektroschrott. 

Auch hier im Forum wurde die WLP schon erfolgreich getauscht, wonach die CPU tatsächlich kühler blieb und sich somit besser übertakten ließ. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-cpus/219086-pcgh-extreme-ivy-bridge-mit-neuer-waermeleitpaste-im-test-per-rasierklinge-heat-spreader-entfernt.html 

Wie die Seite VR-Zone.com am 27.05.2012 berichtete, hat ein Händler in Japan eine neue Möglichkeit der Kundenbindung für sich entdeckt. Der Shop in Tokio bietet Kunden, die beim Tauschversuch der WLP den Prozessor beschädigt haben, einen Rabatt von 1000 Yen an. 1000 Yen entspricht ungefähr 13,00 $, womit der Rabatt bei uns ca. 10,00  betragen würde. 

Die Voraussetzung für den Rabatt ist, dass man im Shop seinen kaputten i7 3370K vorzeigt. Selbstverständlich muss die CPU auch bei dem Tokioter Händler gekauft worden sein. 

Neben dem Rabatt gibt es im Laden auch noch die Möglichkeit einen beim Tausch zerstörten i7 3770K in Augenschein zu nehmen. Zudem stellt der Händler Exemplare aus, bei welchen die WLP erfolgreich getauscht wurde. 




Falls ein User den Versuch wagen und seine CPU ein bisschen pimpen will, hier der Link zum Shop in Tokio: https://freet-diy.jp/ 

Der Link zur News bei VR-Zone.com DIY shop in Akihabara to would-be Ivy Bridge modders: we feel your pain by VR-Zone.com



Anmerkung: Ich habe die Suche bemüht, aber eine entsprechende News nicht gefunden. Falls ich doch was übersehen hab: -> please delete 

Danke an BautznerSnef fürs Korrekturlesen


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Sehr interessant also ab jetzt schnell nen Flug nach Tokyo buchen für paar hundert Euro's, dann ist die CPU 10 Euro günstiger. Oder den Versand von Tokyo nach DE zahlen für 20 Euro


----------



## Killer Mandarine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Der absolute Hammer..

..nicht

http://kruppzeuch.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/image6.png

Also dieser Newspost ist echt gigantisch. Damit solltest du irgendeinen Preis bekommen für die irrelevantesten User-News der Jahres/Jahrzehnts/Jahrtausends.

(Selbst wenn es das Angebot bei uns geben würde): Wer ist bitteschön so saublöd und

1. Schrottet seinen i7 3770k, der über 300€ kostet
2. Rennt dann sofort zum Händler um sich einen Neuen zu besorgen, weil der anstatt 309€ "nur" mehr 299€ kostet und er den anderen geschrottet hat nur um ihn wieder kaputt zu machen

Wer so viel Kohle hat und nicht in Depressionen ausbricht, wenn er eine 300€-CPU mal eben schnell schrottet, dem sind die 10€ Preiserlass wohl auch scheissegal.


----------



## GBoos (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Der absolute Hammer..
> 
> ..nicht
> 
> ...



Jetzt bleib doch mal ganz locker. Intel's WLP Disaster steht sicher nur am Anfang. Koennte mir vorstellen das die irgendwann Ihre Produktion umstellen muessen, weil keiner die Dinger mehr haben will. Und somit muss dann jeder Verkaeufer die Dinger irgendwann zuruecknehmen. Was in Tokio anfaengt kann irgendwann auch in Mandarinendorf mal ankommen. Mit kleinen Aktionen faengt alles mal an. 

Das Thema ist nicht irrelevant.


----------



## OdlG (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Ich fände es super, wenn Intel da ausbessern würde. Betrifft ja ohnehin mehr oder weniger nur die K-Modelle von Retail-Käufen. In meinem Kompaktgehäuse wird es schon recht warm und da wäre mir ein Austausch sehr lieb. Würde durchaus dafür bezahlen. Intel bietet ja auch ne Remote-Freischaltung von Lowend-Prozessoren an, da scheint mir das nicht unmöglich


----------



## Liza (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Sehr interessant also ab jetzt schnell nen Flug nach Tokyo buchen für paar hundert Euro's, dann ist die CPU 10 Euro günstiger. Oder den Versand von Tokyo nach DE zahlen für 20 Euro


 

Denke die News ist eher gedacht um die Idee des Händlers aufzuzeigen, das man jetzt selber schlecht dort die 10 Euro Rabatt in Anspruch nehmen kann/könnte ist logisch.


Finde die Idee auch ganz gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Für den Händler sicherlich ein guter Werbegag. Schön wäre es ja wenn das Problem im laufenden Prozess behoben wird, aber ich tippe da doch eher auf ein neues Stepping. So würde man den Tischgrill auch besser identifizieren können und kauft sich das Modell nicht


----------



## Astra-Coupe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Der absolute Hammer..
> 
> ..nicht
> 
> ...



@Killer Mandarine:
Also sagmal, was für ne Laus ist dir denn über die Leber  gelaufen? Der Threadersteller macht sich die Mühe und verfasst diese  Usernews für uns, die erstens humorvoll zu lesen ist und zweitens  bestimmte Leute durchaus interessiert. Das es DICH nicht interessiert  kann uns allen hier wirklich egal sein aber wenn du jetzt ne Welle  schiebst, nur weil du eine Sekunde für den Klick auf die News  verschwendet hast und 2 fürs lesen find ich schon ganz schön unhöflich  dem TE gegenüber. 

Hättest du dir die Antwort auf die News gespart hättest du sicher mehr  von deiner kostbaren Lebenszeit eingespart und noch dazu was  sinnvolleres getan.

@Topic:
Danke für diese Usernews, ich finde sie interessant auch wenn ich lieber  ein paar €uro mehr investiere und dann einen bereits erfolgreich gemoddeten kaufen würde  vom Händler.  Wer weiss, vieleicht finden sich ja bald schon wieder Shops bei uns die dem Beispiel folgen?! (zumindest wenn er erfolg damit hat  )

LG

Markus


----------



## tigra456 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Wäre matürlich nett, wenn Intel umstellt oder die Händler umgebaute CPU´s anbieten...

ABER, für 90 % der User tuts der stinknormale 3770K. 

Wenn ich im PCGH Heft lese, dass die 3770K´s mit 1,000 V (undervolting) und Seriendaten zu betreiben sind

und

das man mit 1,100 V auf über 4,2 GHZ kommt bei "normalen" Temperaturen, würde ich sagen
gibt´s kein Grund zur Sorge.

Klar besser verarbeitete CPU´s sind immer besser und wünschenswert.

Ich denke eher, dass ein neues Stepping mit etwas weniger Strom auskommt.
....


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die "minderwertige" WLP unter dem IHS des i7 3770K für die "schlechte" Taktbarkeit der CPU verantwortlich sein soll.


 Ich hab schon mal was über den physikalischen Unsinn gesagt.
Wenn die Wärmeleitpaste in vorgeschriebener Dicke von einigen 1/100 mm aufgetragen ist, hat sie nur einen kleinen Anteil am Gesamt-Wärmewiderstand, da dieser linear von der Schichtdicke l abhängig ist:

Rth = l / (lambda * A).

Alles andere ist physikalischer Nonsens.

Ich hab noch nie einen objektiv nachvollziehbaren Test von Wärmeleitpaste gesehen, bei dem die Temperaturdifferenz der CPU beiden verschiedenen WLPs größer als 5 Kelvin war.

Und ein Die braucht man nicht zu schleifen.
Die CPU wird nach dem Schichtauftragen mehrfach planiert um die Schichtdicke über die Wafer konstant zu halten.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal was über den physikalischen Unsinn gesagt.
> Wenn die Wärmeleitpaste in vorgeschriebener Dicke von einigen 1/100 mm aufgetragen ist, hat sie nur einen kleinen Anteil am Gesamt-Wärmewiderstand, da dieser linear von der Schichtdicke l abhängig ist:
> 
> Rth = l / (lambda * A).
> ...



Ich habe das auch nicht als unabrückbare Tatsache hingestellt. Der erste Satz meine News nicht umsonst im Konjunktiv geschrieben.


----------



## Gamerxy (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn Intel da ausbessern würde. Betrifft ja ohnehin mehr oder weniger nur die K-Modelle von Retail-Käufen. In meinem Kompaktgehäuse wird es schon recht warm und da wäre mir ein Austausch sehr lieb. Würde durchaus dafür bezahlen. Intel bietet ja auch ne Remote-Freischaltung von Lowend-Prozessoren an, da scheint mir das nicht unmöglich


 
Ich versteh das auch nicht, wo die sache doch schon lange bekannt ist das die nicht mal andere wlp drauf machen das ist doch echt an der falschen stelle gespart. 
So ein cpu kostet 300 euro da ist eine einsparung von ein paar cent die so ein effekt auslöst echt ärgerlich.

Ich wollte mir die cpu zuerst kaufen aber als das dann raus kam und zudem auch noch kaum mehr leistung (wenn überhaupt) hat, spar ich mir das erstmal und warte erstmal ab was noch so kommt.


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

Gamerxy schrieb:
			
		

> spar ich mir das erstmal und warte erstmal ab was noch so kommt.




Haswell ;0)  

Aber selbst da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, dass wieder verlötet wird, oder hochwertigere WLP verwendet wird. Warum sollte Intel mehr Geld investieren als nötig? AMD zieht sich mehr und mehr ausem Desktopsegment zurück, und das sind halt die Auswirkungen. Man muss keine Kunden mehr angeln mit z.B. besserem Übertaktverhalten, als das Konkurrenzprodukt. Da tuts dann halt auch die günstigere WLP. Und da AMD Haswell wohl erst recht nix entgegenzusetzen hat, warum sollte Intel nicht sparen? Der Kunde hat ja keine Wahl mehr...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Das Ivygeheule geht weiter...
Die CPU funtkioniert innerhalb ihrer vorgesehenen Spezifikationen und laesst sich uebertakten.
Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.
Das man nicht mit jeder CPU mal eben auf 5+++gHz kommt wie beim Sandy?
Oh da war doch was, massenweise abgerauchte CPU's weil jeder DAU mit nur paar Regler verstellen uebertakten konnte.
Ohne sich mit der Materie beschaeftigen zu wollen oder zu koennen.
Frueher wurde genauso WLP auf die DIE's gepappt und keiner hat da rumgeheult.
Was soll denn Intel fuer WLP denn verwenden? Oder sollen die wieder gar verloeten?
Vielleicht ist das technisch gar nicht so einfach durch 22nm Fertigung und Trigate.
An soetwas denken aber die Wenigsten. Irgendwo gibt es nun mal fuer uns physikalische Grenzen.

Natuerlich macht jetzt Intel was sie wollen, weil sich AMD zurueckzieht. 
Leider haette das aber Intel seit einiger Zeit machen koennen. Tun sie irgendwie nicht.
Ich habe bisher keine exorbitanten Preiserhoehungen gesehen.
Koennen die doch gar nicht machen. Wer kauft denn dann noch CPU's?
Und schlechter als das Zeugs, was es jetzt gibt, werden die zukuenftigen auch nicht.

Mir gefaellt es auch nicht das sich AMD da zurueckzieht, ich haette mir im Gegenteil noch einen dritten Hersteller gewuenscht. Aber irgendwie geht der Massenmarkt in eine vollkommen andere Richtung. 
Braucht doch jeder ein Smartphone und Tablet


----------



## Kondar (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für den Händler sicherlich ein guter Werbegag.
> Schön wäre es ja wenn das Problem im laufenden Prozess behoben wird, aber ich tippe da doch eher auf ein neues Stepping.
> So würde man den Tischgrill auch besser identifizieren können und kauft sich das Modell nicht


 
Stimmt.
Es soll aber auch Leute geben die nicht ihr CPU übertakten und denen es daher eigendlich auch egal ist.


----------



## OdlG (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das Ivygeheule geht weiter...
> Die CPU funtkioniert innerhalb ihrer vorgesehenen Spezifikationen und laesst sich uebertakten.
> Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.


 
Mein Problem ist, dass mein 60€-Kühler den i7-3770K bei deaktiviertem Turbo nur mehr oder weniger gut kühlen kann. das ärgert mich durchaus  Mit Turbo wird er noch viel viel wärmer, da er so hohe Spannungen anlegt. also rede ich hier keinesfalls von OC, sondern von den spezifikationen, die in meinem kompaktgehäuse im sommer durchaus probleme bereiten können


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



OdlG schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass mein 60€-Kühler den i7-3770K bei deaktiviertem Turbo nur mehr oder weniger gut kühlen kann. das ärgert mich durchaus  Mit Turbo wird er noch viel viel wärmer, da er so hohe Spannungen anlegt. also rede ich hier keinesfalls von OC, sondern von den spezifikationen, die in meinem kompaktgehäuse im sommer durchaus probleme bereiten können



Aber das ist ja nun dein problem... warum baust du ein sys wie deins, auch in ein kleines gehäuse... ist doch klar das der dann wärmer wird... das hat ja nix oder nur sehr geringfügig mit der wlp unter dem ihs zu tun... ich würde wetten, das wenn du dein sys in einen grösseren tower einbauen würdest, dann wäre er nicht mehr so hitzköpfig...


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



OdlG schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass mein 60€-Kühler den i7-3770K bei deaktiviertem Turbo nur mehr oder weniger gut kühlen kann. das ärgert mich durchaus  Mit Turbo wird er noch viel viel wärmer, da er so hohe Spannungen anlegt. also rede ich hier keinesfalls von OC, sondern von den spezifikationen, die in meinem kompaktgehäuse im sommer durchaus probleme bereiten können



Ich komm beim Zocken, mit dem Boxedlüfter nicht über 60 Grad. Das ist für mich ok. Ich hab ja aber auch ein anständiges Gehäuse ;o)




Hier nochmal die News bei GameStar ---> Intel Core i7 3770K - Händler bietet »Zerstörungs-Rabatt« für Bastler - News - GameStar.de


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Ich habe mal gelesen, ob die CPU ohne Heatspreader kühler wird und da hat sich nicht viel bemerkbar gemacht.

Verbessert sich die Temperatur denn auf SB niveau??

Intel bringt doch bald ein neues Stepping raus, da wird der Heatspreader doch wieder verlötet also warten lohnt sich.


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Intel bringt doch bald ein neues Stepping raus, da wird der Heatspreader doch wieder verlötet also warten lohnt sich.


 
Wo steht das?


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



OdlG schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass mein 60€-Kühler den i7-3770K bei deaktiviertem Turbo nur mehr oder weniger gut kühlen kann. das ärgert mich durchaus  Mit Turbo wird er noch viel viel wärmer, da er so hohe Spannungen anlegt. also rede ich hier keinesfalls von OC, sondern von den spezifikationen, die in meinem kompaktgehäuse im sommer durchaus probleme bereiten können


 
Du hast ein relativ kleines Gehaeuse mit einer Lueftersteuerung. 
Deine Angabe ist, das sich dei CPU nur mehr bei deaktiviertem Turbo mehr oder weniger gut kuehlen laesst.
Irgendwie ist diese Aussage sehr wage.
Wie kannst du das so genau bestimmen?
Gibt es einen anstaendigen Airflow in deinem Gehaeuse? Hast du die Temperaturen mit den Orginallueftern des Gehaeuses ueberprueft?
Hast du alle Luefter mal auf 100% laufen lassen um einen Vergleich zu haben?
Hast du den CPU-Kuehler richtig montiert? Man liest immer wieder von zu hohen Temperaturen von Usern, die letztendlich bei der Montage einen kleinen (Fluechtigkeits)Fehler gemacht haben.
Mit was hast du deine Temperaturen ueberprueft?
Wie hoch oder niedrig sind denn diese Temperaturen?
Kann man sich denn auf die Sensoren innerhalb der CPU ueberhaupt verlassen? Oft wird ja gesagt das seien nur Richtwerte und arbeiten, wenn, im sehr hohen Temperaturbereich genauer um die Sicherheitsabschaltung zu aktivieren.

Viele Fragen, verzeihung.


----------



## OdlG (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja nun dein problem... warum baust du ein sys wie deins, auch in ein kleines gehäuse... ist doch klar das der dann wärmer wird... das hat ja nix oder nur sehr geringfügig mit der wlp unter dem ihs zu tun... ich würde wetten, das wenn du dein sys in einen grösseren tower einbauen würdest, dann wäre er nicht mehr so hitzköpfig...


 Selbst das muss Intel abdecken. Ich habe nur standardisierte Komponenten verbaut und da muss das System stabil laufen  Insofern also nicht mein Problem, sondern das von Intel. Auch wenn ich der Leidtragende bin.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast ein relativ kleines Gehaeuse mit einer Lueftersteuerung.
> Deine Angabe ist, das sich dei CPU nur mehr bei deaktiviertem Turbo mehr oder weniger gut kuehlen laesst.
> Irgendwie ist diese Aussage sehr wage.
> Wie kannst du das so genau bestimmen?
> ...


Ich habe schon viele Tests durchgeführt, welche Lüfterkonfigurationen am Besten sind. Zunächst muss man beachten, dass die Menge der einströmenden Luft zur Menge der ausströmenden Luft etwa im Verhältnis 1:1,25 liegen soll. Dann muss man beachten, dass das Blasen auf Komponenten meist besser ist als das Absaugen. Wenn man das beachtet, kann man sich versuchen, Seiten- und Deckellüfter so zu wählen und zu steuern, dass ein perfektes Verhältnis herauskommt. Bei mir komme ich jetzt auf 58°C unter Last. Das an sich mag ja okay sein, aber die Grafikkarte verteilt die Abwärme auch im Gehäuse und wird bis zu 72°C warm. In meinem letzten großen Gehäuse kam z.B. meine Graka nie an die 60°C Grenze ran.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Aber dann kannst du nicht einfach das Problem auf die CPU schieben.
Bei dir herrschen ja ganz andere Probleme.
Kleines Gehaeuse, Grafikkarte die Luft nicht hinten rausblaest sondern im Gehaeuse verteilt, ein Topblower der auch nicht unbedingt die Luft direkt richtung Gehaeuseoeffnung befoerdert.
Da kommt einiges zusammen. 
Aehnliches Problem habe ich bei meinem Gehaeuse auch. Nur das ich von Anfang an bewusst ein nicht Luftkuehloptimales Gehaeuse gewaehlt hatte, weil da sowieso eine Wasserkuehlung reinkommt.

Ich will die Vorgeheensweise von Intel nicht schoenreden, aber irgendwie wird dieses WLP "Problem" doch etwas zu sehr aufgebauscht und andere relevante Sachen werden einfach nicht beruecksichtigt. Hauptsache es findet irgendein Bashing statt.


----------



## OdlG (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

ich will gar nicht mal meckern  ich bin zufrieden mit dem prozessor und die leistung ist beeindruckend. ich habe auch in anderen threads schon immer geschrieben, dass er ja innerhalb der spezifikationen arbeitet. nur ich habe verdammt viel geld für meine kühlung ausgegeben und dennoch sind die temps nur mäßig (typisch kompaktgehäuse mit lukü eben). ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich als kompaktgehäusenutzer einen vorteil von besserer WLP hätte. in meinem alten großen gehäuse hätte ich den vmtl auf 40°C drücken können. da hatte ich aber auch 9 Lüfter und seeeeehr viel Metall^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Meine Güte, wie schon gesagt wurde, es geht hier um 1-4 Grad...
Die Temperaturen sind zu vergleichen mit einem AMD X6.

Wer OC machen will sollte in der Lage sein seine CPU anständig kühlen zu können, mit dem Standarttakt gibts ja keine Probleme, ausser man kauft das kleinste Gehäuse und hänkt alle Lüfter verkehrt rein (wie oben), aber da wird sogar ein P4 zu heiss

Ob die CPU jetzt im Dauerbetrieb 60 oder 40 Grad heiss ist spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Wer OC betreiben will (für 24/7) hat sowieso eine anständige Wasserkühlung (kostet ja nicht mehr viel, für 500 Euro kriegt man da schon was gutes, da wird der nicht mehr heiss...)

Die die jammern sollen doch mal Temps herzeigen, kann man ja gar nicht einschätzen so.

Der AMD Thunderbird dazumal wurde sehr heiss, war halt einfach so... ging dennoch nie kaputt..


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Im Moment finde ich die Temps der 3770k nicht schlecht habe 2 Stunden Prime laufen lassen mit 3,9 GHz
und die Temps waren max. 55°C, also was soll es? Für Turbomodus doch total akzeptabel.

Bin ja auch vom Fach und Bastler, aber die CPU fasse ich wegen 5°C nicht an....


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie schon gesagt wurde, es geht hier um 1-4 Grad...
> Die Temperaturen sind zu vergleichen mit einem AMD X6.
> 
> Wer OC machen will sollte in der Lage sein seine CPU anständig kühlen zu können, mit dem Standarttakt gibts ja keine Probleme, ausser man kauft das kleinste Gehäuse und hänkt alle Lüfter verkehrt rein (wie oben), aber da wird sogar ein P4 zu heiss
> ...


 
Aber in z.B. meinem Fall würden es vllt 6°C sein und dann könnte ich auch mal den Turbomodus aktivieren  Habe ihn übrigens derzeit mal testweise an, bisher klappt es komischerweise. Temps sind okay.



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Im Moment finde ich die Temps der 3770k nicht schlecht habe 2 Stunden Prime laufen lassen mit 3,9 GHz
> und die Temps waren max. 55°C, also was soll es? Für Turbomodus doch total akzeptabel.
> 
> Bin ja auch vom Fach und Bastler, aber die CPU fasse ich wegen 5°C nicht an....


 
Das würde ich auch nie, aber wenn Intel das für 25€ anbieten würde, würde ich wohl zuschlagen. Schließlich will ich den Prozessor jetzt auch 4 Jahre oder so nutzen und nicht jeden Sommer bangen^^


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*



OdlG schrieb:


> Aber in z.B. meinem Fall würden es vllt 6°C sein und dann könnte ich auch mal den Turbomodus aktivieren  Habe ihn übrigens derzeit mal testweise an, bisher klappt es komischerweise. Temps sind okay.
> Das würde ich auch nie, aber wenn Intel das für 25€ anbieten würde, würde ich wohl zuschlagen. Schließlich will ich den Prozessor jetzt auch 4 Jahre oder so nutzen und nicht jeden Sommer bangen^^



Das wäre ok...habe gerade mit Turbomodus wieder 2 Stunden laufen lassen,
weil der Ram mit 1600 nicht will, aber 1333 geht ohne Probs und da bin ich wieder nicht über 60°C gekommen.


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

meiner läuft auf 1866, aber hat das denn so viel mit der temp der cpu zu tun?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Mit der CPU Temp sicher nicht. Die Temps sind auch alle ok
Es ging um Turbomodustemp, da gibt es wohl bei einigen Probs.


----------



## GT200b (23. November 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

so kann man es machen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzzUuvKWPM&list=FLM4cOqyomdf3MSZucpy_TZQ&index=5&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2012)

*AW: i7 3770K Rabatt auf bei WLP-Tausch zerstörte CPUs*

Mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat dein Beitrag nun wirklich nichts am Hut, weshalb man auch keine so alte News mehr aufwärmen muss. Für "lustige" Videos gibt es einen separaten Thread in der Rumpelkammer.


----------

